# First Hydro Grow in SuperLocker 2.0 Need seed help



## Meast21 (Mar 16, 2012)

Since this is my first hydro grow* I need seeds that are easy to grow in this locker*, please remember that one dimension of this locker is only 15 inches.


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 16, 2012)

Went ahead and purchased it, can't wait for it to get here.

Got 250 watt light upgrade.


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 17, 2012)

Bump.. Wow can someone help me ?????????????


What seeds are good for the limited space I have in the closet ?? I would also like them to be feminized.


----------



## victimfactory (Mar 17, 2012)

have you considered autoflowering strains? (i have no experience on auto strains personaly)
I have bought from nirvana before and think they are under rated.
They treated me awesome deffinately check em out and they're cheap.
On the strain matter you probly want to lean towards indicas.
I like kush strains alot they stay dense and bushy for me.
Really any heavy indica will do the trick.
Good luck hope this helped.


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 17, 2012)

victimfactory said:


> have you considered autoflowering strains? (i have no experience on auto strains personaly)
> I have bought from nirvana before and think they are under rated.
> They treated me awesome deffinately check em out and they're cheap.
> On the strain matter you probly want to lean towards indicas.
> ...



Thanks... I was going to go with a satavia because I read that the leaves are smaller allowing more light to hit the entire plant, is this true ? My plants are gonna be close together with my superlocker 2.0 thats why I was going with the smaller sativa leaves.


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 17, 2012)

Going with the 8 ball kush feminized and I need a another seed still.


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 19, 2012)

Can someone please explain to me the stages and length of these plants in the superlocker? I'm just a little confused because this "superponics" system says it is much faster in all stages. Like is the flowering stage gonna take the entire 8-10 weeks ?


----------



## Bigz2277 (Mar 19, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> Can someone please explain to me the stages and length of these plants in the superlocker? I'm just a little confused because this "superponics" system says it is much faster in all stages. Like is the flowering stage gonna take the entire 8-10 weeks ?


any type of stress can lengthen the flowering cycle. there is no set time for any one strain, yes once you have a dialed in system you can get pretty damn close. Its done when its done. pick up a 420 scope (any head shop) and keep an eye on your trich development. 

here is where the debate comes in. some people say all cloudy some say all amber, i like to see about 25% amber myself.


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ended up going with Herbie's to buy seed's. This is what I got
Basic "stealth" option (I live in US)

5-Barney's Pineapple Chunk Feminised
5- Barney's 8 ball kush

Also got about 8 free seeds because I spent over 50 euro's...

I choose those two plants because they are easy to grow, have the same flowering period, and grow to about the same height.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Mar 19, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> Thanks... I was going to go with a satavia because I read that the leaves are smaller allowing more light to hit the entire plant


Wow... you got _a lot_ to learn amigo!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Mar 19, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> I'm just a little confused because this "superponics" system says it is much faster in all stages.


"Superponics" = Deep Water Culture and nothing more. DWC is not at all the most ideal choice for cabinets. Pre-made cabs in their stock form tend to get way too hot due to their use of shitty axial fans, and if you can't keep your reservoir temps cool in DWC then you're definitely headed for troubleville.


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 19, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> "Superponics" = Deep Water Culture and nothing more. DWC is not at all the most ideal choice for cabinets. Pre-made cabs in their stock form tend to get way too hot due to their use of shitty axial fans, and if you can't keep your reservoir temps cool in DWC then you're definitely headed for troubleville.



What u think about my pineapple chunk and 8 ball feminised seeds I purchased, good choice for that superlocker ??


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Mar 19, 2012)

Can't really say. Barney's Farm only seems to sell fem seeds now so I wouldn't know.

Pics of P-Chunk do like nice however!


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 19, 2012)

Say I start of with 4 plants total in my locker. 2 8 ball kush and 2 of the pinnapple chuck. What u think my yield would be it grow went good ?? (Just take a guess) Also consider my locker size.


----------



## Bigz2277 (Mar 19, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> Say I start of with 4 plants total in my locker. 2 8 ball kush and 2 of the pinnapple chuck. What u think my yield would be it grow went good ?? (Just take a guess) Also consider my locker size.


1 plant. maybe two. that is made for a single mother plant. if u want to look at my sig i have a micro cab going. its 4 feet wide 4 ft high and 2 feet deep. I have six 2.5 week veg time. and i am running out of space fucking quick. they are just about done with the stretch.


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 19, 2012)

Bigz2277 said:


> 1 plant. maybe two. that is made for a single mother plant. if u want to look at my sig i have a micro cab going. its 4 feet wide 4 ft high and 2 feet deep. I have six 2.5 week veg time. and i am running out of space fucking quick. they are just about done with the stretch.


Ok question. Since my space is like 15" X 24" x about 4 feet tall, is the veg and flower stage shorter and what is the time about in each stage
Also Bigz u think I can fit only 1-2 plants in there?? I've been told 4 plants on this forum and from others.


----------



## Bigz2277 (Mar 19, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> Ok question. Since my space is like 15" X 24" x about 4 feet tall, is the veg and flower stage shorter and what is the time about in each stage.


Flowering time does not change by the size of your space. veg time does only because you cant physically let them get tall enough or they will burn on the light. 
the breeders that you get the seeds from give you suggested flowering times, which is a good place to start, but by no means is a guide to cut it down here. 
If a plant goes through too much stress it can delay the flower stage prolonging it. As a general rule, sativas usually take longer to flower than indicas. Also one thing to consider, Just because its only one plant, does not take the yield down. By simple trainging methods you can boost your yield. One of the easiest ways i have seen to do this is through the SCROG technique (screen of green) Similar to the sea of green method where there is many small plants forced to flower created a canopy effect. 
By using a screen (usually netting or chicken wire) you can train the plants to grow horiz rather than vertically. Your box comes with one of these screens. keep in mind you will need a longer veg time to achieve this properly. a good one to look at right now would be Hydrodog. he has a scrog going right now titled white widow x big bud 6 rdwc scrog. its sexy and a perfect example of scrogging.


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 19, 2012)

Bigz2277 said:


> Flowering time does not change by the size of your space. veg time does only because you cant physically let them get tall enough or they will burn on the light.
> the breeders that you get the seeds from give you suggested flowering times, which is a good place to start, but by no means is a guide to cut it down here.
> If a plant goes through too much stress it can delay the flower stage prolonging it. As a general rule, sativas usually take longer to flower than indicas. Also one thing to consider, Just because its only one plant, does not take the yield down. By simple trainging methods you can boost your yield. One of the easiest ways i have seen to do this is through the SCROG technique (screen of green) Similar to the sea of green method where there is many small plants forced to flower created a canopy effect.
> By using a screen (usually netting or chicken wire) you can train the plants to grow horiz rather than vertically. Your box comes with one of these screens. keep in mind you will need a longer veg time to achieve this properly. a good one to look at right now would be Hydrodog. he has a scrog going right now titled white widow x big bud 6 rdwc scrog. its sexy and a perfect example of scrogging.


So what is a the length of time from seed to harvest for my box... And what u except my yield to be the first time I harvest if I do this right? Is 200 g's possible ??


----------



## painkillerman (Mar 19, 2012)

very few auto are worth ur time but thier gettn better more potent heavier yeilds just do alot reseash i think there a spot on this forum for autos theyed know best which is worth ur time due fact its bred with basicly hemp ( rootrillus)just get good indica flower 10-12inches ull be all good


----------



## drgreentm (Mar 19, 2012)

man you should have just built one like this. i spent way less than 1000 on this unit and it runs a 400w and only 2 plants scrog, those 2 yielded me 8 oz and they where totally the wrong strain for that grow, with the right strain i would think i could hit 12 oz no problem. that thing was built a ran off of shear bordem took me a day! that thing you have is to small imo i would do one plant in DWC and give it a good veg and hope for the best out of it. 200g's off of a 250w light your first time is going to be hard imo.


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 19, 2012)

200 grams per harvest is perfect for me. I'm trying atleast 2 plants though the 8 ball kush and pineapple kush both from barney's.


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 19, 2012)

Also why would the people from supercloset who made the superlocker 2.0 have made 8 flowering chambers, while everyone is telling me basically there is only room for 1-2 plants ??


----------



## Bigz2277 (Mar 19, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> Also why would the people from supercloset who made the superlocker 2.0 have made 8 flowering chambers, while everyone is telling me basically there is only room for 1-2 plants ??


sorry to say. but to get you to buy it. Can you blame them? it worked.


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 19, 2012)

Bigz2277 said:


> sorry to say. but to get you to buy it. Can you blame them? it worked.



Well if I could harvest every 3 months and pull 175 grams per harvest I would be okay..... Can I just leave there 8 flowering chamber in there or should I make my own for 2 bigger chambers??


----------



## Bigz2277 (Mar 19, 2012)

imo. get a waterfarm. go single plant and veg for 4-5 weeks and scrog the shit out of it. Top it after the 6th node. imo it would be easier to pull more off one plant than with two with that space.
more plants does not = more yield.
https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/508669-im-still-here-help.html check out wimbs plants. thats one plant bro.


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 20, 2012)

Am I gonna need another bulb for the supercloset?? I went ahead and got the 250 hps upgrade so I have a 250 hps 150 hps and the t5 light for early stages. Is this enought ??


----------



## Bigz2277 (Mar 20, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> Am I gonna need another bulb for the supercloset?? I went ahead and got the 250 hps upgrade so I have a 250 hps 150 hps and the t5 light for early stages. Is this enought ??


unless it has fucking amazing ventilation or they are aircooled that is going to be way to hot.


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 21, 2012)

Bigz2277 said:


> unless it has fucking amazing ventilation or they are aircooled that is going to be way to hot.



I've seen others grom in same kind of space and they were using 2 50 hps. My temp in the basement where it will be is around 65-66ferinheight, not sure if that helps though ??


----------



## drgreentm (Mar 21, 2012)

post me a link to the one you bought.


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 21, 2012)

drgreentm said:


> post me a link to the one you bought.


http://www.supercloset.com/index.php?c=product&m=index&d=19

Upgraded to 250 hps


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 21, 2012)

drgreentm,

In ideal grow situations with 2 plants what type of yield can I expect in the superlocker 2.0 ??


----------



## drgreentm (Mar 21, 2012)

single cola sog (sea of green method) with a short veg time, 8 plants (pruning most lower branches) you could safley expect around 112 dried g's from this system. im just being honest with you. if it where say 24"x48" with a 400w i would say safley expect around 224 g's a harvest.


----------



## drgreentm (Mar 21, 2012)

and thats in ideal grow conditions, your first few harvests will prably be half that unless your environment is super friendly with you. if you stick with it you will pull more eventually but im sure you will kick the thing to the curb and use it for a few mothers eventually and build a new system to flower in. when you get it post a thread and i will help you as much as possible


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 21, 2012)

drgreentm said:


> and thats in ideal grow conditions, your first few harvests will prably be half that unless your environment is super friendly with you. if you stick with it you will pull more eventually but im sure you will kick the thing to the curb and use it for a few mothers eventually and build a new system to flower in. when you get it post a thread and i will help you as much as possible



I needed something stealthy and safe, don't want to burn the house down...... I was expecting more of a yield then 112 grams.... How many plants can fit in the flowering chamber? I have 8 ball kush, and pineapple chunk kush on the way.

Thanks for you're help, I will let you know when it has arrived.

ps - Could u please explani the seedling, veg, and flowering time with this system approx?


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Ok I received the seeds from Barney's, everything seems good. Fast Delivery to like just over 1 week.

Where is the best place to store the seeds until my locker comes ??


----------



## heading2cali (Mar 27, 2012)

@JJFOURTWENTY... we ALL have something to learn... or do you walk on water? 

@Meast21... I replied to one of your posts in one of my threads, all about my SuperLocker. I love it!!!
Also, be very careful where you order you're seeds... I've lost over $200, with two different rip-off seed companies, before I said, the couple of extra bucks is worth it if you actually get the seeds. If Herbie's is good to you, awesome, if not, try Attitude.


----------



## heading2cali (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't buy what everyone is saying about your ( and MINE ) SuperLocker... I got 8 ladies down below. They're not gonna have all the room in the world, but they are gonna have a perfect environment contained within ONE stealthy cabinet. I've also never seen a grow move along so rapidly before, I've gotten almost a full 2 inches of growth overnight before. And if one day we do realize our SuperLockers are too small, we then have the best cloner and mother garden set-up available in the US today... 

But hey, these are only MY opinions. Just like everyone else can have their opinion ( wrong, though I think it is ) that a SuperLocker is too small.
Above all... DO NOT, i repeat, DO NOT let the haters on this forum discourage you... Do you and do what works for you


----------



## drgreentm (Mar 27, 2012)

heading2cali said:


> I don't buy what everyone is saying about your ( and MINE ) SuperLocker... I got 8 ladies down below. They're not gonna have all the room in the world, but they are gonna have a perfect environment contained within ONE stealthy cabinet. I've also never seen a grow move along so rapidly before, I've gotten almost a full 2 inches of growth overnight before. And if one day we do realize our SuperLockers are too small, we then have the best cloner and mother garden set-up available in the US today...
> 
> But hey, these are only MY opinions. Just like everyone else can have their opinion ( wrong, though I think it is ) that a SuperLocker is too small.
> Above all... DO NOT, i repeat, DO NOT let the haters on this forum discourage you... Do you and do what works for you


where is your grow??? I would love to watch these 8 plants you have flower normally that cramped together. have you even flowered in the thing yet or are you just saying its great so far in veg?? 8 plants in that area are not going to pull much at all thats just the way it is imo, here is a pic of nine of my ladies, that could not have been grown in the "superlocker", for the price he is paying for it he could have done a little research and got at least a lb out of his cash. i would love to see a lb come out of this thing maybe with co2 and all the bells and whistles that they charge you out the ass for.


----------



## Bigz2277 (Mar 27, 2012)

second on this. id like to see one of these cabinets try to flower 6. my cabinet is 3x that size and i have 8. running out of room quick.. 2.5 weeks of flower
grow is in my sig


----------



## heading2cali (Mar 27, 2012)

drgreentm said:


> where is your grow??? I would love to watch these 8 plants you have flower normally that cramped together. have you even flowered in the thing yet or are you just saying its great so far in veg?? 8 plants in that area are not going to pull much at all thats just the way it is imo, here is a pic of nine of my ladies, that could not have been grown in the "superlocker", for the price he is paying for it he could have done a little research and got at least a lb out of his cash. i would love to see a lb come out of this thing maybe with co2 and all the bells and whistles that they charge you out the ass for.


wow... you must walk on water! I bet that makes watering your crop easy, huh? So, jesus, why don't you try not talking down to people... Since you're the god of growing and you know everything there is to know, how come your still posting in forums and not writing books? where is your website, cervantes? Did you ever think for a second that we don't all live in our parents basement like you, maybe we all don't have unlimited space? A superlocker is perfectly engineered to get the maximum yield out of the available space. Not to mention that it is almost completely fool proof, easy to set-up and maintain, and every problem has already been thought out and solved, from odor control to surge protection, A to Z. Say whatever you want as condescending as you want, at least I know I don't know everything and I'm willing to keep an open mind.

It's about available space. Superlocker gets the best yield in the space available. I looked at yer pics, if I had a whole room, or whatever space you got, I'm sure we would all grow like that. But, I'd still like to see you out-grow a superlocker in it's available space, I don't think you could, _IMO_


----------



## Bigz2277 (Mar 27, 2012)

heading2cali said:


> wow... you must walk on water! I bet that makes watering your crop easy, huh? So, jesus, why don't you try not talking down to people... Since you're the god of growing and you know everything there is to know, how come your still posting in forums and not writing books? where is your website, cervantes? Did you ever think for a second that we don't all live in our parents basement like you, maybe we all don't have unlimited space? A superlocker is perfectly engineered to get the maximum yield out of the available space. Not to mention that it is almost completely fool proof, easy to set-up and maintain, and every problem has already been thought out and solved, from odor control to surge protection, A to Z. Say whatever you want as condescending as you want, at least I know I don't know everything and I'm willing to keep an open mind.
> 
> It's about available space. Superlocker gets the best yield in the space available. I looked at yer pics, if I had a whole room, or whatever space you got, I'm sure we would all grow like that. But, I'd still like to see you out-grow a superlocker in it's available space, I don't think you could, _IMO_


still no pics /sigh


----------



## drgreentm (Mar 27, 2012)

heading2cali said:


> wow... you must walk on water! I bet that makes watering your crop easy, huh? So, jesus, why don't you try not talking down to people... Since you're the god of growing and you know everything there is to know, how come your still posting in forums and not writing books? where is your website, cervantes? Did you ever think for a second that we don't all live in our parents basement like you, maybe we all don't have unlimited space? A superlocker is perfectly engineered to get the maximum yield out of the available space. Not to mention that it is almost completely fool proof, easy to set-up and maintain, and every problem has already been thought out and solved, from odor control to surge protection, A to Z. Say whatever you want as condescending as you want, at least I know I don't know everything and I'm willing to keep an open mind.
> 
> It's about available space. Superlocker gets the best yield in the space available. I looked at yer pics, if I had a whole room, or whatever space you got, I'm sure we would all grow like that. But, I'd still like to see you out-grow a superlocker in it's available space, I don't think you could, _IMO_


funny funny "parents basement" hahaha, does that grow look like a basement to you? well none the less, you come on here saying "haters" this and "haters" that but the truth is sometimes the truth hurts. we are just being real with the guy, i never said he would get nothing, but i did say he wouldnt get what he was after in yields thats a fact. im going to assume you have no experience with this unit because you simply have no pics or relevant arguments, all you talk about is "available space" and "maximum yield" well as stated before i want pics, numbers, things like that. the op wants 8 zips a run have you got that??? 

my pics where to simply show you a 3 oz plant here is some 1 oz plants in a whole different room i built. they would not fit in there ether so im saying 1/2 oz ladies period.

for the record i do not think i walk on water, i just know what im talking about and im sorry that upsets you. i have a house and make good money, im also a caregiver for multiple patients and built rooms for many patients large to small and never come across a patient that couldnt give at least a 2'x4' space to grow in. maybe a young kid would save his lunch money enough to buy one of these to hide it from mom and dad because they where not kind enough to lend you there basement


----------



## heading2cali (Mar 27, 2012)

drgreentm said:


> funny funny "parents basement" hahaha, does that grow look like a basement to you? well none the less, you come on here saying "haters" this and "haters" that but the truth is sometimes the truth hurts. we are just being real with the guy, i never said he would get nothing, but i did say he wouldnt get what he was after in yields thats a fact. im going to assume you have no experience with this unit because you simply have no pics or relevant arguments, all you talk about is "available space" and "maximum yield" well as stated before i want pics, numbers, things like that. the op wants 8 zips a run have you got that???
> 
> my pics where to simply show you a 3 oz plant here is some 1 oz plants in a whole different room i built. they would not fit in there ether so im saying 1/2 oz ladies period.
> 
> for the record i do not think i walk on water, i just know what im talking about and im sorry that upsets you. i have a house and make good money, im also a caregiver for multiple patients and built rooms for many patients large to small and never come across a patient that couldnt give at least a 2'x4' space to grow in. maybe a young kid would save his lunch money enough to buy one of these to hide it from mom and dad because they where not kind enough to lend you there basement




You want numbers? Fine, every situation is different and my numbers aren't gonna be anyone else's but if you wanna rely on subjective and changeable information, well, that proves all I need to know about you... My first grow in the Superlocker, I started with 8 below, 3 were male ( I went with reg seeds to save $... you wanna talk down to me for that too? ). With the 5 I had left, I got between 1 and 1.5 oz. per plant. I'm now into veg week 2 of grow 2... I still consider this my first hydro grow cause I know I don't know everything and I could probably fine tune my system even more. 
As far as pics go... I don't live in a medical state, yet. Pictures are what we intelligent folks call " incriminating evidence ". You can post all the pics you want. Hell, post your address, I'll pop by and say Hi, so will rippers and the feds and crack heads and etc... But again, you know more than all of us.
And judging by the way you assume everyone has money and space, even patients of yours, I can tell you are a spoiled little rich boy or maybe just raised that way... I'd have way more respect for a " young kid saving his lunch money to buy this system, cause his parents won't let him use their basement " than I have for you at this moment! The young kid probably knows how to talk to other people without sounding like a total dick... IMO


----------



## Bigz2277 (Mar 27, 2012)

heading2cali said:


> You want numbers? Fine, every situation is different and my numbers aren't gonna be anyone else's but if you wanna rely on subjective and changeable information, well, that proves all I need to know about you... My first grow in the Superlocker, I started with 8 below, 3 were male ( I went with reg seeds to save $... you wanna talk down to me for that too? ). With the 5 I had left, I got between 1 and 1.5 oz. per plant. I'm now into veg week 2 of grow 2... I still consider this my first hydro grow cause I know I don't know everything and I could probably fine tune my system even more.
> As far as pics go... I don't live in a medical state, yet. Pictures are what we intelligent folks call " incriminating evidence ". You can post all the pics you want. Hell, post your address, I'll pop by and say Hi, so will rippers and the feds and crack heads and etc... But again, you know more than all of us.
> And judging by the way you assume everyone has money and space, even patients of yours, I can tell you are a spoiled little rich boy or maybe just raised that way... I'd have way more respect for a " young kid saving his lunch money to buy this system, cause his parents won't let him use their basement " than I have for you at this moment! The young kid probably knows how to talk to other people without sounding like a total dick... IMO


just proved you dont know shit. Reg seeds is not the way to save money lol. how is getting 5/8 fem vs 8/8 femmed saving money?
as for not being legal. i hope you get raided.


----------



## heading2cali (Mar 27, 2012)

Bigz2277 said:


> just proved you dont know shit. Reg seeds is not the way to save money lol. how is getting 5/8 fem vs 8/8 femmed saving money?
> as for not being legal. i hope you get raided.


wow... I wish you all the karma you deserve...
It's attitudes like yours that ruin growing! If your gonna only be negative ( especially when your signature admits you ain't a pro ), why don't you go start your own forum for talking smack and putting people down. I'm sure you'll have tons of a-holes just like yourself lining up to hear the diarrhea you spew from your mouth. You need a serious attitude adjustment, you probably need something stronger than weed.
As for wishing a raid on someone... what goes around comes around... karma is a bitch.
People are on this forum to help and be helped, what are you good for here? NOTHING but talking smack.
And I don't know shit based purely on the fact that reg seeds cost 50-75% less than fem seeds... What sense are you making?
Enjoy the karma that comes your way, don't forget, you deserve it!


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 27, 2012)

drgreentm said:


> funny funny "parents basement" hahaha, does that grow look like a basement to you? well none the less, you come on here saying "haters" this and "haters" that but the truth is sometimes the truth hurts. we are just being real with the guy, i never said he would get nothing, but i did say he wouldnt get what he was after in yields thats a fact. im going to assume you have no experience with this unit because you simply have no pics or relevant arguments, all you talk about is "available space" and "maximum yield" well as stated before i want pics, numbers, things like that. the op wants 8 zips a run have you got that???
> 
> my pics where to simply show you a 3 oz plant here is some 1 oz plants in a whole different room i built. they would not fit in there ether so im saying 1/2 oz ladies period.
> 
> for the record i do not think i walk on water, i just know what im talking about and im sorry that upsets you. i have a house and make good money, im also a caregiver for multiple patients and built rooms for many patients large to small and never come across a patient that couldnt give at least a 2'x4' space to grow in. maybe a young kid would save his lunch money enough to buy one of these to hide it from mom and dad because they where not kind enough to lend you there basement



Supercloset rep told me 4-5 plants... I also been reading that the pineapple chunk seeds I received can grow to huge sizes. So I decided probally to start with 3 plants of the 8 ball kush.


----------



## heading2cali (Mar 28, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> Supercloset rep told me 4-5 plants... I also been reading that the pineapple chunk seeds I received can grow to huge sizes. So I decided probably to start with 3 plants of the 8 ball kush.


Exactly... Do your own research. Do your own grow. Don't try to rely on my numbers or anyone else's... numbers can change with the wind ( literally )... And don't let anyone discourage you with their negativity. Look at the posts before this one and you can read first hand and see what negativity and bad vibes some people have flowing through their veins, and flowing through their grows as well! Stay positive. If you need advice, I will give you plenty of POSITIVE advice and help ( I do own the system, and I'm on my 2nd successful grow in it ), and supercloset has a great customer service team.
You can contact me anytime with set-up or maintenance issues... I'm still saying that I'm on 1st grow cause I feel I could still fine tune my system even more, EVEN THOUGH, I've already had a successful run of 5 ladies yielding about 1-1.5 oz. per plant. One piece of advice before you get started... CONDITION YOUR PLUGS WELL. The rockwool gro-plugs need to be soaked in pH'ed water in a bucket or even your reservoir for about 2-3 days. Make sure you change out the pH'ed water a few times. This will probably prevent the pH fluctuation I experienced in the beginning of my 1st run, or so I've been told. You may even want to get a digital pH meter, maybe $20 on ebay, get calibration fluid too ( so you know its accurate ), thats what I did. I use the manual pH test kit included in the supplies from supercloset to double-check my meter.
Sorry to ramble. I'm glad you are gonna " do you " and not listen to the negativity of people who wish failure on others.


----------



## Bigz2277 (Mar 28, 2012)

heading2cali said:


> Hey all, I'm doing my 1st hydro grow in a superlocker 2.0 with all the bells and whistles... Everything seems to be going great EXCEPT my PH keeps rising! I'm using TechnaFlora's recipe for success to the letter, PH'ing my water AFTER I add all my nutes and using General Hydroponics PH Down to get to 5.9/5.8... After running my combo DWC/ top feed system for a while I re-test my PH and I'm back up to 6.3/6.4
> What could be causing this???
> What can I do??? Or do I have to keep PH'ing down multiple times a day??? I don't want to have to do that, but I will if thats what my ladies need!


Dont try to talk shit if this is your first run with that locker. I have never seen someone continue to try to harvest with one of these. they try once then make it a mother/cloner.


----------



## heading2cali (Mar 28, 2012)

Bigz2277 said:


> Dont try to talk shit if this is your first run with that locker. I have never seen someone continue to try to harvest with one of these. they try once then make it a mother/cloner.


Do you not know how to read??? As I've typed a few times: I still consider this my first grow since I believe I can still fine tune my system and I know I don't know everything yet...
What about you? No more wishing raids on me? Why don't you wish my dog dies while you're at it?
And you're gonna say something about talking $hit, what was that, diarrhea mouth? Thats all you do is talk $hit. You are a hypocrite. And a hypocrite is one of the worst things a human can be. All you've done is try to claim your opinion as fact, try to discourage a new grower, and talk $hit. What about YOUR signature? You admit you're not a pro and you ask people to "politely correct you"... What part of what you've done is the politely correcting part? One more reason you're a hypocrite.
Enjoy all the bad karma you have brought upon yourself. I'm sure you're plants absolutely love your negative vibes. You deserve everything that happens to you!


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 28, 2012)

heading2cali said:


> Exactly... Do your own research. Do your own grow. Don't try to rely on my numbers or anyone else's... numbers can change with the wind ( literally )... And don't let anyone discourage you with their negativity. Look at the posts before this one and you can read first hand and see what negativity and bad vibes some people have flowing through their veins, and flowing through their grows as well! Stay positive. If you need advice, I will give you plenty of POSITIVE advice and help ( I do own the system, and I'm on my 2nd successful grow in it ), and supercloset has a great customer service team.
> You can contact me anytime with set-up or maintenance issues... I'm still saying that I'm on 1st grow cause I feel I could still fine tune my system even more, EVEN THOUGH, I've already had a successful run of 5 ladies yielding about 1-1.5 oz. per plant. One piece of advice before you get started... CONDITION YOUR PLUGS WELL. The rockwool gro-plugs need to be soaked in pH'ed water in a bucket or even your reservoir for about 2-3 days. Make sure you change out the pH'ed water a few times. This will probably prevent the pH fluctuation I experienced in the beginning of my 1st run, or so I've been told. You may even want to get a digital pH meter, maybe $20 on ebay, get calibration fluid too ( so you know its accurate ), thats what I did. I use the manual pH test kit included in the supplies from supercloset to double-check my meter.
> Sorry to ramble. I'm glad you are gonna " do you " and not listen to the negativity of people who wish failure on others.



Hey on you're first grow how long were you're plants in the upper chamber (Seedling/veg area) ?? I'm assuming a little less since you had more plants ?? Basically explain you're seedling to flower time period.


----------



## heading2cali (Mar 28, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> Hey on you're first grow how long were you're plants in the upper chamber (Seedling/veg area) ?? I'm assuming a little less since you had more plants ?? Basically explain you're seedling to flower time period.


Awesome question... I love talking about this stuff. In the superlocker, up top, I used that area for just the seedling growth. I had them up there for about 3-3.5 weeks, until they were about six inches tall and had a nice set of roots coming out the bottom of the 2-inch net cups, maybe an inch or two. You don't wanna let the roots get too too long or transplanting to the 3-inch net cups gets a little tricky. I used the "transplant" nutes per instructions the whole time they were in the upper chamber. I used a 16/8 light cycle, Jorge Cervantes swears you get more females this way and I didn't have fem seeds. So thats the first 3-3.5 weeks, or that was the experience I had, your times could be a little less or more.
Then I transferred the best 8 down below to the veg/flower chamber. I'm sure you know all about light cycles and nutes ( start at 50% and increase very slowly, I never used more than 75% strength ) and the ICF and OdorSok combo give awesome ventilation. You got the 250 upgrade, me too. It does get a little hot. Keep it further away than you think and move it closer inch by inch, day by day, so not to burn the ladies. I veg'd the 5 fems I had left after pulling males for another 3 weeks, until they were between 10 inches and a foot. So now we're up to 6/7 weeks total from taking them off the wet paper towel they germ'd on.
The 5 fems I had left flowered for about 8 weeks. Again I used the nutes provided at about 75% strength. 12/12 lights... all that jazz. You seem smart, or atleast willing to learn, get a book or two, read up and apply that knowledge to your individual situation.
All total, my 5 ladies gave me anywheres from 26g's to 42/43g's per plant... not too shabby for the space I had to use. Also bears to mention that I used a CO2 system I borrowed from a friend.
GOOD LUCK!!! let me know how it goes.


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 28, 2012)

heading2cali said:


> Awesome question... I love talking about this stuff. In the superlocker, up top, I used that area for just the seedling growth. I had them up there for about 3-3.5 weeks, until they were about six inches tall and had a nice set of roots coming out the bottom of the 2-inch net cups, maybe an inch or two. You don't wanna let the roots get too too long or transplanting to the 3-inch net cups gets a little tricky. I used the "transplant" nutes per instructions the whole time they were in the upper chamber. I used a 16/8 light cycle, Jorge Cervantes swears you get more females this way and I didn't have fem seeds. So thats the first 3-3.5 weeks, or that was the experience I had, your times could be a little less or more.
> Then I transferred the best 8 down below to the veg/flower chamber. I'm sure you know all about light cycles and nutes ( start at 50% and increase very slowly, I never used more than 75% strength ) and the ICF and OdorSok combo give awesome ventilation. You got the 250 upgrade, me too. It does get a little hot. Keep it further away than you think and move it closer inch by inch, day by day, so not to burn the ladies. I veg'd the 5 fems I had left after pulling males for another 3 weeks, until they were between 10 inches and a foot. So now we're up to 6/7 weeks total from taking them off the wet paper towel they germ'd on.
> The 5 fems I had left flowered for about 8 weeks. Again I used the nutes provided at about 75% strength. 12/12 lights... all that jazz. You seem smart, or atleast willing to learn, get a book or two, read up and apply that knowledge to your individual situation.
> All total, my 5 ladies gave me anywheres from 26g's to 42/43g's per plant... not too shabby for the space I had to use. Also bears to mention that I used a CO2 system I borrowed from a friend.
> GOOD LUCK!!! let me know how it goes.



Ok so from seedling u keep them in the upper chamber for 3.5 weeks. Is in possible to clone 3.5 weeks before harvest to keep an rotating system ??


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok here is a list of the BASIC stuff I have learned. Please comment on anything wrong or go into detail. Remember Im getting the superlocker 2.0


- Soak rockwoll in ph'd water for atleast 1 day.
- Keep tap water out for a couple of days. Is it necessary to keep water left out if it already has 
good ph, ppm, etc ?
- Getting screen covers to put in vents to keep out dust and bugs. Where can I get this and 
what style ?
- Wash grow rocks off.
- Start off using only about 50 percent nutes then gradually up to 75 percent. Maybe even less, 
I heard the 8 ball kush don't like them as much.
- Keep plants in upper seedling/veg chamber until plant have developed 3-4 leaf sets.
- Gonna use 3% hydrogen peroxide for root rot. Not sure on amount though?
- Don't open door when light is off. Do plant upkeep when light is on.
- Start trimming lower branches first for better light. How do u know which brances to trim ?
- Am I suppose to trim roots too ??
- Going 18/6 seedling veg top chamber then 12/12 flowering lower chamber.
- Heard SOG method was the best. But what does this actually do?
- Lights off last 2-3 days before harvest. Fan, water, etc too ??
- Don't know when to harvest ?


----------



## heading2cali (Mar 29, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> Ok here is a list of the BASIC stuff I have learned. Please comment on anything wrong or go into detail. Remember Im getting the superlocker 2.0
> 
> 
> - Soak rockwoll in ph'd water for atleast 1 day.
> ...



wow... a lot of info there... and you got the majority of it right on, just remember that the plants never read books. They do whatever they want. you can't be rigid on the timelines and stuff, let your plants tell you when they need a trim, or they're ready to transfer... don't just say 3 weeks no matter what. get what i'm saying?
I'm just gonna go down the list one by one... but like I said, my superlocker isn't your superlocker, adjust for YOUR situation.
I'd soak the rockwool a little longer, maybe 2-3 days. I didn't soak enough and my pH was haywire for the first 2 weeks.
Tap water is left out to let the chlorine dissipate. 24 hrs is fine. that has NOTHING to do with ppm or pH. still check ppm and pH AFTER you add nutes and again about an hour after you add any new liquid to your res. This will help you to notice pH swings and accommodate them in the future.
Screen covers... GREAT IDEA! why didn't i think of that? I just keep a pretty tidy operation and thats never been a problem in my neck of the woods.
Wash hydroton (grow rocks) very well... the sediment WILL clog your water pump if they ain't washed really really good. And I soak em with the rockwool, but maybe I'm going overboard?
Nutes at 50%, you may never need to go higher than that... you're plant will let you know. Maybe even less.
Plants in upper chamber don't really go pass seedling stage, maybe, maybe very very early veg stage, but mainly seedling. And transfer based on root size AND leaf development. Like I said, those roots get too long and inter-tangled, you'll never get them out of the 2" net cups and into the 3" 's... not without ripping half your roots out. *Upper chamber is mainly for seedlings, I've told Rory over at supercloset they should change the product description on that. There is NOT even close to enough room up top to veg properly, you'll see. But when you're plants are 4 weeks or so from harvest, you start more seed or clones and throw 'em up top and you're a month ahead of yourself.
Hydrogen Peroxide, never heard of this, but again cleanliness is king. change your res ATLEAST once a week. change it fully. drain it with the water pump per instructions, and then I use an old hand-held siphon pump and get out the last half inch of old water. It was $8 and worth every penny, check ebay or even auto parts stores for a hand-held siphon pump. Also, maintaining an ACCURATE and correct pH (5.8/5.9) will also prevent rot root and fungus and algae build up... Again I recommend buying a digital pH meter.
ALLWAYS keep light locked in ( or out ), this prevents " light confusion " and stress on your plants. Yes, all upkeep with lights on. Door closed tight with lights off. I'll go a step further: to prevent even more stress on your ladies, if you do anything to the plants (transplant, etc. ) do it right before the light goes out. Then the plants have their " night time " to heal from stress, and don't have to photosynthesize or do much else but recover in the dark.
Trimming: NEVER trim roots, some say you can, but I don't. Thats how the plants get the majority of all its nutes, the roots. Why cut them, stress the plant, limit their intake and anything else negative that could result. Trim roots only if you truly believe you need to and there is no other way. Trimming leaves and what-not, again, your plant will let you know. See a dead leaf, pull it. See a bunch of " sucker " leaves towards the base, trim em off. This is where you gotta listen to your plants and act according to your situation. Sorry, not too helpful, I know.
I used the T5 light in the seedling chamber 24hrs ON. transferred down to veg/flower chamber, so they could grow right. Veg was 18/6, until they were between 1/3 and 1/2 of their available space. Then, switch to 12/12 to flower. You gotta make sure you leave enough space for growth and nug production when you go from veg to flower, 18/6 to 12/12.
SOG method means " Sea of Green "... Any garden with closely bunched plants, usually grown smaller than larger for rapid harvests qualifies as a "sea of green". Get it, it looks like a sea of green if you got a large garden. Use your net trellis, per instructions. You will then technically be using a SOG method, assuming you got 4-5 ladies ( or more ).
Fans ALLWAYS stay on, ALLWAYS!!! unless you're using CO2. Yes, lights off for the last 2-3 days, this cranks up resin production. I would stop the nutes maybe 2 weeks before harvest. the plants use up the nutes available in the res and then within themselves, that way when you smoke after curing and drying, your nugs don't taste like fert. I would stop watering maybe 3-5 days before I'm totally finished, so the plant can use up available moisture and almost begin to pre-dry itself... All this is definitely NOT a substitute for proper drying and curing. That must be done as well.
Harvest, again, your plants will tell you. Usually I chop 'em when the trichomes are mostly milky white. Some will be further along than others, but I use an "acceptable average" theory.

I'd suggest buying a book or two if you really want some solid knowledge. Start with a " Basics " book, you don't really need in-depth plant science, not yet. Jorge Cervantes has a great "basics" book that I've read. And I'm sure you've heard talk of "the bible" by Cervantes, not bad either, but maybe a little to in-depth at times. Rosenthal is another good author.

I hope I've helped. I wish I had someone to ask these questions to when I had just got my superlocker. If there is anything else, don't hesitate. Above all, remember, I don't know everything, this is just what I did, what worked for me. Your situation may be different.

Let me know how it all goes... Let me know if you have any set-up questions. I had my wife help me set it up and it took an extra couple of hours, but we did it. And I figure it's good she know the system just in case she ever has to step up and take care of it.

PEACE and GOOD KARMA


----------



## heading2cali (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh... and I forgot one more piece of info... you got the 250watt HPS upgrade too, right?
Over here on the east coast, its starting to warm up, I'm starting to get some issues ( I think ) with heat build up.
The good side to that? With the 250 upgrade you get a digital "dimmable" ballast. I'm considering dimming my ballast down to the 175watt mark, 150 if I still have problems. Read your ballast instructions when you get them and you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 29, 2012)

heading2cali said:


> Oh... and I forgot one more piece of info... you got the 250watt HPS upgrade too, right?
> Over here on the east coast, its starting to warm up, I'm starting to get some issues ( I think ) with heat build up.
> The good side to that? With the 250 upgrade you get a digital "dimmable" ballast. I'm considering dimming my ballast down to the 175watt mark, 150 if I still have problems. Read your ballast instructions when you get them and you'll see what I'm talking about.[/QUOTE
> 
> The place my locker is at is around 67F degrees, will that help ?? Give me some advice on how to keep temps down ?? Another fan??


----------



## heading2cali (Mar 29, 2012)

67 degrees, hmmm... that should be ok. I've been running my A/C at the temp of 66 degrees on the "dry" setting to compensate for the bulb heat, so 67 should work out for you. I'm guessing its in your basement by the way you're saying its 67 degrees and I'm assuming its almost constant. I would just be worried about the humidity in a basement. Maybe a dehumidifier would help you the way the A/C helps me?
Just a thought.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 1, 2012)

Everyone on here has recommended me using sog method using 2 plants. Will I be topping these 2 plants when I'm using sea of green techinque ?


----------



## Kuroth (Apr 1, 2012)

*

Meast21 Overall how happy are you with you Superlocker 2?
I would like to get one..

What have your inside Temps been like while running the 250W?

Is the Carbon filter good??? Smell Free???

Are there any Light Leaks??? or is it 100% Light leak proof???

Is the Hygroponics system that comes with the Superlocker easy to learn for a beginner??? Easy to maintain??? Easy to change the water out???

Any other Pros and Cons you have had..


Thanks!

*


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 2, 2012)

Kuroth said:


> *
> 
> Meast21 Overall how happy are you with you Superlocker 2?
> I would like to get one..
> ...



Haven't received it yet. Probally getting it next week.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 2, 2012)

heading2cali is obviously a Supercloset rep or just somebody who's swinging off their nuts, or both. Unless you post up the pics of your stellar Supercloset grow which everyone has been asking for over and over again, then I'd seriously consider just shutting the fuck up if I were you. It doesn't take a genius to see that its design is garbage. And what is it anyways? Looks like a flimsy ass, over-glorified filing cabinet to me...

*Fact: It will be getting way too hot

Fact: Those are too many plant sites for such a small space

Fact: It's going to be a bitch to change out and maintain that rez once the plants start getting big

Fact: The more plants you cram together like that does not equal a bigger yield*

Personally I'm in talks with a guy on my local CL mirror to purchase his mint Superlocker for $500, and I may just forgo it because of the inherent heat issues that'll no doubt be taking place unless I can find the time to modify it.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 2, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> heading2cali is obviously a Supercloset rep or just somebody who's swinging off their nuts, or both. Unless you post up the pics of your stellar Supercloset grow which everyone has been asking for over and over again, then I'd seriously consider just shutting the fuck up if I were you. It doesn't take a genius to see that its design is garbage. And what is it anyways? Looks like a flimsy ass, over-glorified filing cabinet to me...
> 
> *Fact: It will be getting way too hot
> 
> ...


Well I am not a rep, so I will be telling the truth on my experience.
Yeah can probally only keep 2 plants in there. If the 250 hps light is to hot for the locker then the supercloset people are retarded. Why sell a light that is too big for the space. I've heard/read that this light is the right size from 70% of the people. Time will tell.


----------



## Bigz2277 (Apr 3, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> Well I am not a rep, so I will be telling the truth on my experience.
> Yeah can probally only keep 2 plants in there. If the 250 hps light is to hot for the locker then the supercloset people are retarded. Why sell a light that is too big for the space. I've heard/read that this light is the right size from 70% of the people. Time will tell.


really just depends if its aircooled or not.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 3, 2012)

So Meast, you got you Superlocker in? How are things with it??

Don't be put off by the two plants. a SCROG done proper will blow your mind!


----------



## Bigz2277 (Apr 3, 2012)

think he gets it in like a week. as stated above scrog would get some great results, but keep in mind it takes a considerable ammount more work to train them every day or so. 2-3 plants SOG in a dwc tub and you wouldnt have to monitor shit as long as the res temp is good.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 3, 2012)

heading2cali said:


> You want numbers? Fine, every situation is different and my numbers aren't gonna be anyone else's but if you wanna rely on subjective and changeable information, well, that proves all I need to know about you... My first grow in the Superlocker, I started with 8 below, 3 were male ( I went with reg seeds to save $... you wanna talk down to me for that too? ). With the 5 I had left, I got between 1 and 1.5 oz. per plant. I'm now into veg week 2 of grow 2... I still consider this my first hydro grow cause I know I don't know everything and I could probably fine tune my system even more.
> As far as pics go... I don't live in a medical state, yet. Pictures are what we intelligent folks call " incriminating evidence ". You can post all the pics you want. Hell, post your address, I'll pop by and say Hi, so will rippers and the feds and crack heads and etc... But again, you know more than all of us.
> And judging by the way you assume everyone has money and space, even patients of yours, I can tell you are a spoiled little rich boy or maybe just raised that way... I'd have way more respect for a " young kid saving his lunch money to buy this system, cause his parents won't let him use their basement " than I have for you at this moment! The young kid probably knows how to talk to other people without sounding like a total dick... IMO


Pics or it never happened!!!! There are plenty of people on this site that are not in legal states that post in these forums. There are thousands of people on these things posting pics of there grows you really think the Feds are going to come knocking on your door specifically for that little "super locker" lol this is a joke. I'm all for helping people on this site and I have helped quite a few but you my friend are being a ass plain and simple. Also I read another post of yours on here that says you vegged for 5 weeks in this thing lol that's a joke as well, ether this locker is as much a piece as I think it is and you have to veg for tons of extra weeks to get a decent plant or your a liar ether way I don't care much but those plants in my first pics where vegge three weeks so you can see my confusion lol good luck to you.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 3, 2012)

Bigz2277 said:


> 2-3 plants SOG in a dwc tub and you wouldnt have to monitor shit as long as the res temp is good.


Only downside to that is a two or three plant SOG grow won't yield him shit. In the end he'll be paying more for electricity than it's worth.


----------



## Bigz2277 (Apr 3, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Only downside to that is a two or three plant SOG grow won't yield him shit. In the end he'll be paying more for electricity than it's worth.


ya, imo all of these closets will give you a hell of alot less than you want. Only vary experience growers could pull decent weight out of this.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 3, 2012)

Bigz2277 said:


> ya, imo all of these closets will give you a hell of alot less than you want. Only vary experience growers could pull decent weight out of this.



If I could get 125g every 10 weeks I will be happy... Heard SOG and SCROG now, experts what is it and how many plants to start with ??


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 3, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> If I could get 125g every 10 weeks I will be happy... Heard SOG and SCROG now, experts what is it and how many plants to start with ??


i think that number is realistic in this system. 

*SOG =* very high density growing taking rooted cones and introducing them into flower fairly quickly to take advantage of small spaces (usually with height restrictions) eliminating most all of the lower branching that would usually shadow its neighboring plant. leaving you with a single cola (main bud of the plant) allowing you to put up to 4+ plants per ft2 giving you higher yield with higher plant counts rather then fewer plants with much more veg time. 










*SCROG= *using a screen or net to weave the plant tops into the screen allowing for auxins (plant hormones strongest in the plant top(s)), this method allows you to take a single plant and veg it into the screen giving you essentially a carpet like of tops with evenly distributed axins allowing for each top to grow like its own plant giving a very high yield with a single or couple of plants. also a great method for keeping your plant canopy very low in tight spaces. takes a bit longer to veg but the wait can be well worth it.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 3, 2012)

drgreentm said:


> i think that number is realistic in this system.
> 
> *SOG =* very high density growing taking rooted cones and introducing them into flower fairly quickly to take advantage of small spaces (usually with height restrictions) eliminating most all of the lower branching that would usually shadow its neighboring plant. leaving you with a single cola (main bud of the plant) allowing you to put up to 4+ plants per ft2 giving you higher yield with higher plant counts rather then fewer plants with much more veg time.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the help Dr....

So what method am I doing?? I have 5 seeds of 8 ball kush and 5 seeks of pineapple chunk? I heard that the pineapple chunk is almost undoing inside because it can grow high.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 3, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> Thanks for the help Dr....
> 
> So what method am I doing?? I have 5 seeds of 8 ball kush and 5 seeks of pineapple chunk? I heard that the pineapple chunk is almost undoing inside because it can grow high.


just experiment until what works for you well, works lol. if you want the pineapple and it grows tall, the scrog method is going to be your best friend. weave that bad boy in the screen and you will come out on top most likley.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 3, 2012)

i would suggest trying one strain at a time, but thats just me. it will give you a better idea of what each strain will do throughout its life cycle. remember to clone and number clones matching mother plants because you will have different phenotype's of the strains, choose the best and remove the rest, this is the only way to do it man


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 3, 2012)

drgreentm said:


> i would suggest trying one strain at a time, but thats just me. it will give you a better idea of what each strain will do throughout its life cycle. remember to clone and number clones matching mother plants because you will have different phenotype's of the strains, choose the best and remove the rest, this is the only way to do it man


Ok Im going 2 plant pineapple chunk scrog method. Couple of questions:

1.) So the scrog method will stop the pineapple from growing vertical??
2.) Can I clone like 3 weeks before harvest because thats how long I think the clones would stay in the upper chamber?
3.) Also with Scrog do you stop moving the net once they hit flower 12/12??


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 4, 2012)

The other great thing about SCROG is the extended veg time... and I see that as a plus. Ideally you'll want the biggest root mass you can get before switching into flower. I SOG but still veg for a couple of weeks, trying to build up those roots.


----------



## DontSmokeThat (Apr 6, 2012)

drgreentm said:


> i would suggest trying one strain at a time, but thats just me. it will give you a better idea of what each strain will do throughout its life cycle. remember to clone and number clones matching mother plants because you will have different phenotype's of the strains, choose the best and remove the rest, this is the only way to do it man


I'll cosign on that. you have to treat the seedlings as if they are babies just starting to grow and realize that the families they derive from will have a lot to do with their character. This is why I don't recommend just getting seeds from anywhere at random. Try to find a reputable place very well known for high-grade stuff.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 6, 2012)

DontSmokeThat said:


> I'll cosign on that. you have to treat the seedlings as if they are babies just starting to grow and realize that the families they derive from will have a lot to do with their character. This is why I don't recommend just getting seeds from anywhere at random. Try to find a reputable place very well known for high-grade stuff.



Already got my seeds from Barney's. I have 8 ball kush, pineapple chunk, and a bunch of freebies. Not sure what seed I'm gonna try, I think I changed my mind back to the 8 ball kush. Start with 2 plants and scrog it... Also I was wondering if someone could tell me if you can take clones 3.5 weeks before harvest, to keep a rotation in this superlocker ??????


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 7, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> I was wondering if someone could tell me if you can take clones 3.5 weeks before harvest?


Definitely take clones in veg!! Way, _waaaayyy_ easier that way. I took a bunch of cutting late in flower and yes, they did pop a lot of roots in just one week's time in the aero cloner, but reverting them back to their vegetative stage... well, that took several weeks!


----------



## Bigz2277 (Apr 7, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Definitely take clones in veg!! Way, _waaaayyy_ easier that way. I took a bunch of cutting late in flower and yes, they did pop a lot of roots in just one week's time in the aero cloner, but reverting them back to their vegetative stage... well, that took several weeks!


I take my clones a week into flower for this reason. They take longer to grow then a veg clone but it works out for me time wise. by the time they are growing again and ready to flip. the ones i just took the cuts from are almost ready to come down.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 14, 2012)

I got tracking #, should have it mid week. Couple of questions:

1.) I don't have growgales (can't spell the fucking things) could the hps bulb hurt my eyes ??


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm gonna keep my eye on this thread to see what happens. I like stealthy grows. As for the light it might hurt your eyes idk but it will be bright. just put on some sunglasses when its on. 

F2H.


----------



## Bigz2277 (Apr 14, 2012)

If you stare into it yes


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 15, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> I don't have growgales (can't spell the fucking things) could the hps bulb hurt my eyes ??


Those "growggles" or whatever are a joke. For the 100 bucks they cost, you'd be far better off checking CL and finding a gently worn pair of polarized Oakleys or something.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok superlocker 2.0 came today... 

- Was nicely shipped and packaged, have not went over the mechandise yet so don't know if I got everything.

Ok here are a couple of readings from the meters I received.

Ok the temperature in my location is abot 69-70F
Relative humidity is 53-55
ppm was at 158

Please comment


----------



## Bigz2277 (Apr 19, 2012)

good place to start. lights will add a shitload of heat if its not aircooled.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 19, 2012)

Bigz2277 said:


> good place to start. lights will add a shitload of heat if its not aircooled.



Dont think its's aircooled. The temp inside the dark empty cabinet is 68 deg......... I Will keep posted as I am busy, I am trying to get this up and running by the weekend.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 19, 2012)

Also I guess my ph is around 7, according to the shitty tester they gave me. Does walmart sell digital ph testers ????


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 19, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> here are a couple of readings from the meters I received.
> 
> Ok *the temperature in my location is abot 69-70F
> Relative humidity is 53-55*
> ...


Are the numbers you've listed with the light on?

And yeah... PICS PLEASE!!!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 19, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> Dont think its's aircooled.


Doesn't it use 4.5'' axial fans to push air through a cool tube?


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 19, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Doesn't it use 4.5'' axial fans to push air through a cool tube?



Not even sure... I will post pics as soon as I get a pop in a seedling.... Quick Question is ph of about 7 (shitty meter they gave) normal for water out of the faucet??


----------



## Bigz2277 (Apr 19, 2012)

depends on where you live. mine comes in at 8.o


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 20, 2012)

Think they gave me the wrong equipment. The fucking socket for the econo wing WON'T go throught the back opening of the locker because it's to big............ IF this is the case this is getting returned. HELP PLEASE


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 20, 2012)

Honestly bro, just return it if you can and build yourself a bad ass grow tent outfitted with the best gear, which is entirely possible considering the amount of money you spent on that locker.


----------



## Bigz2277 (Apr 20, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Honestly bro, just return it if you can and build yourself a bad ass grow tent outfitted with the best gear, which is entirely possible considering the amount of money you spent on that locker.


agreed. An econowing reflector isnt aircooled. i can tell you from experience working with micro cabs. it will get way to hot in there to acutally leave the door closed.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ok got most things straightened out..... I have the A-ok starter plugs from grodan, am I suppose to soak these in the adjusted ph water ? I know u guys said u had to soak the rockwool for 3 days.


----------



## Bigz2277 (Apr 21, 2012)

not trying to bash you, but in my opinion this stuff should already be common knowledge before you start. If you dont add water to the starter cubes, where would it come from?


----------



## mike91sr (Apr 21, 2012)

Pretty sure he's talking about pre-soaking them to address their high ph, not just giving them water. 

meast, soak in 4.5-5.0 water for a day or 2.


----------



## Bigz2277 (Apr 21, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> Pretty sure he's talking about pre-soaking them to address their high ph, not just giving them water.
> 
> meast, soak in 4.5-5.0 water for a day or 2.


ah ok, ya not sure what those starter blocks are made of but with Rockwool having a slighty high ph, we tend to ph it downward to help with this.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 21, 2012)

Bigz2277 said:


> not trying to bash you, but in my opinion this stuff should already be common knowledge before you start. If you dont add water to the starter cubes, where would it come from?



It the dangro plugs make it sound like you don't need to soak in phd water.... I probally know 95% of the basics, I just have to put them to test.


----------



## Bigz2277 (Apr 21, 2012)

alright. let us know how they go


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Apr 21, 2012)

How does the locker look man?? Hope to see some pictures of it soon. Best of luck from here on out. 

F2H.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 21, 2012)

Here are some pics of the superlocker 2.0 ..... I am germinating the seeds in the lower part of the closet via the paper towel method. Obsv the closet is dark and the temp is about 69 degrees is this ok ???????


----------



## Bigz2277 (Apr 21, 2012)

ya i change what i said. any more than a single plant will be too much unless they are 12/12 from seed


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 21, 2012)

Am I soaking the dan-gro plugs in ph'd water ??? and am I mixing the root 66 formula in the water there gonna soak in ??


----------



## Bigz2277 (Apr 21, 2012)

responded to pm. get us a pic of the nute line you have with thier gaurented analysis


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 21, 2012)

My humidity was about 52% with lights off. When lights are on does the humidity usually go up or down??


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 22, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> My humidity was about 52% with lights off. When lights are on does the humidity usually go up or down??


Temp, as long as it's not over say 85 degrees F, and humidity don't really matter too much until you've got some plants in there growing well along into the veg stage. Then these factors will begin to matter... and they'll _really_ start to matter once you're flowering.

Supercloset really should have included a sealed reflector with the locker, especially given the price they charge and the fact it's all going into such a crammed space.


----------



## Bigz2277 (Apr 22, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Temp, as long as it's not over say 85 degrees F, and humidity don't really matter too much until you've got some plants in there growing well along into the veg stage. Then these factors will begin to matter... and they'll _really_ start to matter once you're flowering.
> 
> Supercloset really should have included a sealed reflector with the locker, especially given the price they charge and the fact it's all going into such a crammed space.


i think the standard light is aircooled, the upgrade is not. 

Edit: nope. it comes with the lights i use. 150w hps from sun system.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 22, 2012)

Okay got the ph in the 5.5 range I think.... The ppm went up to about 220, the ppm started at about 150 and I think the ph up and down made the ppm go to 220, is this right??
I'm not soaking my dan-gro plugs in the water, I put the plugs in a container and put them in the top of my locker. Also I checked my 8 ball kush seeds (3) that were in a wet paper towel on the cable box for a little warmth and I think 1 seed started to crack open a root.


----------



## Bigz2277 (Apr 22, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> Okay got the ph in the 5.5 range I think.... The ppm went up to about 220, the ppm started at about 150 and I think the ph up and down made the ppm go to 220, is this right??
> I'm not soaking my dan-gro plugs in the water, I put the plugs in a container and put them in the top of my locker. Also I checked my 8 ball kush seeds (3) that were in a wet paper towel on the cable box for a little warmth and I think 1 seed started to crack open a root.


leave them in there till they are showing at least 1/4 " taproots, and when you plant them in the starter plugs be very careful, but put it in with the root pointing downward. tweezers work well if you have steady hands.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay planted 1 seed in the growplugs. Another seed is cracked open a little, while the other seed is still closed.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay planted 1 seed in the growplugs, placed a small piece of the growplug over the hole to block the light. Another seed is cracked open a little, while the other seed is still closed.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is a pic of the seed up top in the A-ok dan-gro plug. Notice the temp 79.5 and humidity at 45, is this to low?? should I turn off the fan ??Also the plug seems to get dry quick cause of the humidity, how much water should I be adding to the plug, is this plug gonna dry out overnight on me?? Thanks


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Bump any help ?????


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Apr 24, 2012)

I would say this, enough to keep the plug moist (not too wet because it will rot the seed) 

It looks like that plug retains water very well from what I can see and what I looked up via Google. 

To me, this is a crucial time in the life of a plant. You cant really mess with a seed much you kind of just have to wait a few days and keep the plug moist, and *DO NOT* pick up the plug too many times or move it around. (i know this seems hard at times but be patient) seeds will find there way to the light. 

Not too sure about the fan, but it doesn't look like you need it for this stage. seedlings like warmer climates. 

If you have a clear cup or chop a plastic water bottle in half and mist the inside with a water bottle every so often and put it on top of the plug in there it could help too. 

This is all just past experience ive had luck with but you don't have to listen to me if you don't want. 

F2H


----------



## Bigz2277 (Apr 24, 2012)

Favre2Harvin said:


> I would say this, enough to keep the plug moist (not too wet because it will rot the seed)
> 
> It looks like that plug retains water very well from what I can see and what I looked up via Google.
> 
> ...


agreed with the soda bottle. get that bad boy in a hum dome. then you dont have to worry about the hum in the box yet.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 24, 2012)

Bigz2277 said:


> agreed with the soda bottle. get that bad boy in a hum dome. then you dont have to worry about the hum in the box yet.


I have a plastic dome, don't know if its a "humidity dome" though


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 24, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> I have a plastic dome, don't know if its a "humidity dome" though



Here is the "humidity dome". Also the seedling that got the taproot the fastest is now almost 1/2 tall.


----------



## Bigz2277 (Apr 24, 2012)

ya ur fine. that dome makes it 80-90% hum inside it


----------



## missnu (Apr 24, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> "Superponics" = Deep Water Culture and nothing more. DWC is not at all the most ideal choice for cabinets. Pre-made cabs in their stock form tend to get way too hot due to their use of shitty axial fans, and if you can't keep your reservoir temps cool in DWC then you're definitely headed for troubleville.


hell yeah you are! that is for real...the real deal...high temps + DWC= Disaster!


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Apr 25, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> Here is the "humidity dome". Also the seedling that got the taproot the fastest is now almost 1/2 tall.
> 
> View attachment 2136768


I would buy a small water bottle and spray that dome with water every so often. 

F2H


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 26, 2012)

Got a seedling close to an inch.... The other two are still yet to break the surface of the grow plug after being in paper towel method for 2 days and not in plug for 3 days is this normal ??


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 26, 2012)

Bump Anyone??


----------



## Bigz2277 (Apr 27, 2012)

Some seeds just dont pop. if they germed then they should sprout. get a seedling mat. a little heat works wonders for seeds. get one with a temp dial and turn on low.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 27, 2012)

Bigz2277 said:


> Some seeds just dont pop. if they germed then they should sprout. get a seedling mat. a little heat works wonders for seeds. get one with a temp dial and turn on low.



I will give the two seeds another day to break through the plug, if not I will try and remove the tiny piece of plug that's covering the seed up and try to get it to sprout, I Guess ???

The other seedling is now almost 1 inch tall and is about to shed the "seed cover".


----------



## Bigz2277 (Apr 27, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> I will give the two seeds another day to break through the plug, if not I will try and remove the tiny piece of plug that's covering the seed up and try to get it to sprout, I Guess ???
> 
> The other seedling is now almost 1 inch tall and is about to shed the "seed cover".


give it at least a week. if you dont like its progress trash it.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 27, 2012)

Is the air pump/stones in my locker suppose to make a small humming noise, that you can hear ??


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 27, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> Is the air pump/stones in my locker suppose to make a small humming noise, that you can hear ??


Yes, it is.

Not to come off like a jerk here Meast, but I don't think hydroponics is for you brah.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 27, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Yes, it is.
> 
> Not to come off like a jerk here Meast, but I don't think hydroponics is for you brah.



Probally right....... I ask alot of DUMB questions because I want to get this right......... I have 1 of 3 seedlings sprouted and I think it's doing very good.


----------



## Bigz2277 (Apr 27, 2012)

K just to settle something right now. Dont expect this to be a "stealth grow" You will not be able to leave the door open with the light on. Will get way to hot.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 27, 2012)

Bigz2277 said:


> K just to settle something right now. Dont expect this to be a "stealth grow" You will not be able to leave the door open with the light on. Will get way to hot.



Then the people from supercloset's are idiots... We will see


----------



## Bigz2277 (Apr 27, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> Then the people from supercloset's are idiots... We will see


Yup. The only one i have seen that will work is their biggest one. The aircooling of the light makes all the difference. Its a fucking shame that the "upgrade" light isnt aircooled.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 27, 2012)

Bigz2277 said:


> Yup. The only one i have seen that will work is their biggest one. The aircooling of the light makes all the difference. Its a fucking shame that the "upgrade" light isnt aircooled.



Another grow site someone has a grow closet journal for the superlocker 2.0 and they never mentioned temps being to high. To bad the site is always screwed up or I could ask him questions.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 27, 2012)

Also took 3 different ph readings... Got in the 4.5 range twice and 7 once.... Could this be because I didn't mix the water all in one jug ???


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 27, 2012)

Bigz2277 said:


> Yup. The only one i have seen that will work is their biggest one. The aircooling of the light makes all the difference. Its a fucking shame that the "upgrade" light isnt aircooled.


Also, if you think the buzzing from the air pump is bad, wait until you hear those axial fans!

The BCNL Producer I'm currently working on has seven axial fans. No doubt I'm sure it'll sound like a 747 taxiing on the runway.


Meast if there's still time, seriously think about returning the unit for a refund if at all possible. With vitrually the same amount of money (SuperLocker 2.0 clocks in at $1,600) you can outfit a hell of a tent that's about the same size as your SuperLocker...


Secret Jardin DRT90 tent - $170
Botanicare Econojet Ebb and Flow 2' x 2' - $250
600 Watt Advanced Nutrients BadAss ballast - $390
Sun System Yield Master II 6'' sealed reflector hood - $150
Can Fan 6'' HO centrifugal fan - $190
Can-Filter 50 - $180
Dayton 6'' axial fan - $73
GH dual diaphragm air pump & two Alita disc diffusers - $80
Sedra G-300 needle wheel water pump - $60
Sentinel MDT-1 timer - $200*

------------------------------------

Total: $1,750 *(approximate)


^That's pretty much the gist of it right there. Maybe a few more odds and ends but you get the overall picture. Sure it's not cheap, but that setup WILL absolutely whoop the_ shit_ out of anything Supercloset could even possibly conceive of making.


----------



## Bigz2277 (Apr 27, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> Also took 3 different ph readings... Got in the 4.5 range twice and 7 once.... Could this be because I didn't mix the water all in one jug ???


Did you calibrate the meters? grab a whisk and mix it up good before you take the reading.


----------



## HinduWiff (Apr 28, 2012)

i would start from clones.. or just get a mother in dirt and clone her.. thats what i would do


----------



## Bigz2277 (Apr 28, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Also, if you think the buzzing from the air pump is bad, wait until you hear those axial fans!
> 
> The BCNL Producer I'm currently working on has seven axial fans. No doubt I'm sure it'll sound like a 747 taxiing on the runway.
> 
> ...


100% agree with this. Could be cheaper if you go with a cheaper ballast, but make sure its a good one.

if you really want a stealth operation. return it. buy a good size dressor or wardrobe, and make your own cab. 
Search for the user Stealthy
The guy is a microcab god. 
Check out this one
https://www.rollitup.org/stealth-micro-cab-growing/500491-400w-closet-cab-4-plants.html


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 28, 2012)

Bigz2277 said:


> Could be cheaper if you go with a cheaper ballast, but make sure its a good one.


Quantum 600 or Solis-Tek 600/400 would both be excellent alternative options, and yes both of them would be significantly cheaper than the AN (which I believe still hasn't been released yet).


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 29, 2012)

Plant is looking pretty good. It's probally 1.75 inches tall. One out of the 4 leafs has turned a small tint of brown and is curled up just a bit. Could it be from the ph that is almost 7.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 29, 2012)

Plant is now about 1.75 inches tall, and is doing good, it also has 1 long root coming out of the bottow that is about 1 inch long from the bottom of the grow plug.... Notice the pics 1 of the 4 leaves is slightly brown and is slightly curled up. It almost looks like it got burned a little from the shell of the seed, does this happen ??? Also ph is close to 7.... Also have tin foil covering up the unused holes so no light gets to roots, is this good ??


----------



## HinduWiff (Apr 29, 2012)

roots kept dark yes good.. but the leaf might just be a ph deficiency if its 7 or over..


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 29, 2012)

HinduWiff said:


> roots kept dark yes good.. but the leaf might just be a ph deficiency if its 7 or over..


Is this easily correctable ??


----------



## HinduWiff (Apr 29, 2012)

go to the local hydroponics store or any growing co and purchase ph down.. do you have a ph tester?


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 29, 2012)

HinduWiff said:


> go to the local hydroponics store or any growing co and purchase ph down.. do you have a ph tester?


Yeah I will change water maybe Tuesday.... When should I take the humidity dome off the plant that is now almost 2 inches ? and it's 1 root is maybe 2 inches long that's in the water.


----------



## HinduWiff (Apr 30, 2012)

im not sure when it comes to seed. but i do know you dont need a dome at all for little clones.


----------



## Bigz2277 (Apr 30, 2012)

HinduWiff said:


> im not sure when it comes to seed. but i do know you dont need a dome at all for little clones.


you dont need 95% of the plant stuff on the market. but it does speed up the rooting process.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 30, 2012)

You want pH at 6, not 7. Now go out and get yourself a good combo meter stat if you wish to be at all successful with this...


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 30, 2012)

Bigz2277 said:


> you dont need 95% of the plant stuff on the market. but it does speed up the rooting process.



So I'm taking the dome off when ?????????


----------



## HinduWiff (Apr 30, 2012)

you can take it off in the morning.. but make sure the light doesnt burn the little babies..


----------



## Bigz2277 (Apr 30, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> So I'm taking the dome off when ?????????


why are you in a hurry to take it off? This hobby takes patience. The extra humidity the dome provides will help it root, that being said, if you have roots in the water, then you can take it off in stages. Dont go from from constant dome to none. if it has vents then open the vent a little bit each day and when its completely open. take it off.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 30, 2012)

Have been cracking it a little to let a little air in .......... I HAVE NO PATIENCE......... Does it make a difference if I add ph down/up first or nutes ????????


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (May 1, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> I HAVE NO PATIENCE


Then you need to FIND YOURSELF A NEW HOBBY. With that attitude you're setting yourself up for a massive fail.

Also, try actually reading the forums a little instead of asking people for help _*every. little. step. of the. way!*_


----------



## Meast21 (May 1, 2012)

It took about 60 drops of ph down to get ph from 7.9 to 6 anyone know if this is normal ?? For about 1.85 gallons.


----------



## HinduWiff (May 1, 2012)

as you add it stir the water a lot and dont just test the top of the water. try to get around the middle


----------



## Meast21 (May 1, 2012)

Measured ph and its at around 7.0 when it was 6.0 when I recheck it many times before I put it in resovier.


----------



## Meast21 (May 1, 2012)

Is ph at 7.0 a big deal ????????


----------



## HinduWiff (May 1, 2012)

yeeaaa yeah you should def look into it


----------



## Bigz2277 (May 1, 2012)

meast. im sorry man but at this point im going to say to just keep reading. We are here to help with problems along the way, but not to hold your hand in your grow. If this is something you are serious about then read up my friend.


----------



## HinduWiff (May 1, 2012)

only way to learn is to do it... and learn from your mistakes


----------



## Meast21 (May 1, 2012)

Anyone know when I should turn on lower fan in lower chamber to get some air circulation ?? Put some ph down in res the reading is now at 6.5. Will check ph tomm, as I heard it tends to go up.. Also 8 ball kush is resilant I heard so 6.5 ph shouldn't be that bad !!


----------



## Meast21 (May 2, 2012)

Ph is went from 6.5 to 6.8 in a couple hours, what the fuck is going on ????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## mikmike (May 2, 2012)

dude depending on your nuts it could do that if they are not ph stable. and then your h u want 5.6-6.1 that is the range so what i do is. get it to 5.6 run my ststem till it hits 6.1 normally about 6-7 days and then res change or just add water and nuts if i am lazy and then set ph back down to 5.6


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (May 2, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> what the fuck is going on ????????????????????????????????????????????????????


^^Yup, this is gonna be a train wreck............................................ ..


----------



## Bigz2277 (May 2, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> ^^Yup, this is gonna be a train wreck............................................ ..


He needs about 80 hours of solid reading before he should try to grow.


----------



## Meast21 (May 2, 2012)

ph at 6.9.......... Will put new water in resv. tonight and shoot for ph at 5.5


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (May 2, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> ph at 6.9.......... Will put new water in resv. tonight and shoot for ph at 5.5


Meast, I don't think you're getting the hint here buddy... The general consensus seems to be that you should just hang up your hat with this hobby and call it a day. Really that'll make it easier for everyone.

Who knows? Maybe at the very least you'll be able to recoup half of what you paid for the locker on Craigslist.


Here's a tip - Search for an average asking price using these keywords: "*site:craigslist.org supercloset*"


Best of luck amigo!


----------



## Meast21 (May 2, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Meast, I don't think you're getting the hint here buddy... The general consensus seems to be that you should just hang up your hat with this hobby and call it a day. Really that'll make it easier for everyone.
> 
> Who knows? Maybe at the very least you'll be able to recoup half of what you paid for the locker on Craigslist.
> 
> ...




Nobody's asking you to answer my questions.


----------



## Bigz2277 (May 2, 2012)

me and JJ have been the only ones helping you, and after a response like that im done. Go read or give up this hobby. Unsubbed


----------



## Meast21 (May 2, 2012)

After a response like that ???????????????????????? Basically most on here have been putting down the superlocker and saying to return it and I could get 15 1000w lights instead, blah blah...........

After 105 drops of ph down my ph is at 5.5, now if it goes up so be it.


----------



## Bigz2277 (May 2, 2012)

ok. Ill just ignore the private messages you sent me asking for help where inturn i provided you with some. Quit this hobby now. your not suited for it.


----------



## HinduWiff (May 2, 2012)

i posted my grow in the indoor forum


----------



## Meast21 (May 2, 2012)

ph back up to 6. Could there be something like bacteria in my resevoir to make ph go up and what should I clean it with ??


----------



## Meast21 (May 2, 2012)

Tested ph with the drop method and it came back orange, so hopefully its around 5.5 and the $8 ph meter I got on ebay isn't exact.


----------



## Bigz2277 (May 2, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> Tested ph with the drop method and it came back orange, so hopefully its around 5.5 and the $8 ph meter I got on ebay isn't exact.


if you are so god damn worried about your ph. get a quality meter.


----------



## Meast21 (May 2, 2012)

Bigz2277 said:


> if you are so god damn worried about your ph. get a quality meter.



Give me the name of a quality meter and I wil buy it.


----------



## Bigz2277 (May 2, 2012)

You can save money on buying multiple meters if you get a combo one. 
Heres a temp/ph one
http://www.amazon.com/HM-Digital-PH-200-Waterproof-Temperature/dp/B00132G102/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1336024268&sr=8-3

and a ph/ec/ppm
http://www.amazon.com/Hanna-Instruments-Waterproof-Conductivity-Tester/dp/B002ZG8L58/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336024268&sr=8-1

The strips and drops will give you a general reading but the digital is always better. 
Pick up some calibration fluid for it as well, you can store bulk in the fridge. Calibrating before every use will insure perfect tests.


----------



## elija.wattson (May 3, 2012)

have you considered autoflowering strains? (i have no experience on auto strains personaly)
I have bought from nirvana before and think they are under rated.
They treated me awesome deffinately check em out and they're cheap.
On the strain matter you probly want to lean towards indicas.
I like kush strains alot they stay dense and bushy for me.
Really any heavy indica will do the trick.
Good luck hope this helped.


----------



## Meast21 (May 3, 2012)

Ph seems more steady now @ 6.1, also 2nd set of leaves I can barely see have begun to develop.


----------



## HinduWiff (May 4, 2012)

never drop a ph tester in your water


----------



## ClassAcura (May 4, 2012)

I grew out of this world plants in a Super Locker 2.0 Under a 600w Blackstar LED: https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/505454-super-locker-2-0-600w.html#post6984719

I have all the answers you need


----------



## ClassAcura (May 4, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> Ok question. Since my space is like 15" X 24" x about 4 feet tall, is the veg and flower stage shorter and what is the time about in each stage
> Also Bigz u think I can fit only 1-2 plants in there?? I've been told 4 plants on this forum and from others.


2 Plants is it


----------



## ClassAcura (May 4, 2012)

I have the Superlocker 2.0, and although it is a really nice unit, it is simply too small to grow a plant the way it should be grown. Get a 3x3 or 4x4 tent and grow 4 plant's in DWC buckets. I bet you can get over a pound from 4 plants in a 4x4 with a high powered LED or 2.


----------



## ClassAcura (May 4, 2012)

Superlocker 2.0 is good for starting plants to be transplanted to something bigger. The hydro kit will grow the plant too big under the Blackstar


----------



## Meast21 (May 4, 2012)

ClassAcura said:


> Superlocker 2.0 is good for starting plants to be transplanted to something bigger. The hydro kit will grow the plant too big under the Blackstar



Needed a stealth setup, and the superlocker was the most stealthy........ How many grams could or get per harvest in the superlocker ??


----------



## Meast21 (May 7, 2012)

Here is my current setup. Have (1) 8 ball kush in the superlocker 2.0 (hydro), also have (3) pineapple chunk under the same t5 26 watt bulb, but in soil.

1.) The 3 seedlings for the pineapple chunk have just sprouted, I currently have them about 2 inches from the t5 light is this correct ??
2.) Should I turn on the fan in the lower chamber ??


----------



## HinduWiff (May 7, 2012)

nice man! have you seen my grow? i threw my pineapple chunk into flower!


----------



## Meast21 (May 7, 2012)

No send me a link.... 2 out of 3 pineapple chunks broke the surface and are not almost 1 inch tall and about to shed the seed shell.


----------



## HinduWiff (May 7, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/525416-my-2000w-grow-hps-led.html


----------



## Meast21 (May 8, 2012)

Here are my current setup in superlocker 2.0 (hydro) 


First pic: 8 ball kush in Superlocker 2.O, Just over 2 weeks from seed (paper towel method) 

Other pics: Pineapple chunk (3 total) I started from paper towel method about 3 days ago

The (1) 8 ball kush(hydro) has develop its 2nd set of leaves, note this plant is only 2.25 inches tall but 8 ball only grows to 25 inches and I'm about to move to lower chamber and start to veg in 5 days.
The (3) Pineapple chunks are in soil and Im gonna move outside in 2-3 weeks. The soil I used is miracle grow potting soil with micromax. Is that an okay soil to start in???


----------



## Meast21 (May 8, 2012)

Also note the 8 ball kush has about 8-10 roots pooking through the A-OK dangrow plugs and ph is steady in the 6.1 range. Pic shows nice white roots.


----------



## Meast21 (May 9, 2012)

Temp also in the upper chamber about 78 degrees and humidity is around 75.


----------



## HinduWiff (May 9, 2012)

is that humidity a little high?


----------



## Meast21 (May 9, 2012)

HinduWiff said:


> is that humidity a little high?



Maybe a little... I will turn on the fan in the lower chamber to see what that does.


----------



## Meast21 (May 9, 2012)

Turned on fan in lower chamber and got upper chamber humidity down to 65%


----------



## HinduWiff (May 9, 2012)

help reduce mold.. if thats how high it is now.. you should really keep an eye on it when you start to flower


----------



## Favre2Harvin (May 9, 2012)

looking good meast, The Pineapple chunk is awesome by the way. 

F2H


----------



## Meast21 (May 9, 2012)

Favre2Harvin said:


> looking good meast, The Pineapple chunk is awesome by the way.
> 
> F2H



Thanks. Pineapple chunk is going outside, give me a soil I can use where I can pick it up at walmart or something ??


----------



## Favre2Harvin (May 10, 2012)

what sz containers are you planning on putting them in? If your going to pickup your soil at Wal Mart just use a miracle grow or something and add some perlite to it. just an FYI too Meast Pineapple Chunk gets tall and lanky. best bud ive produced though. 

F2H


----------



## Meast21 (May 10, 2012)

Farve to Harvin Thanks

Here are a couple pics of my pineapple chunk, check out the leaves please especially on the 2nd pic. 
Also is perlite at walmart and what percentage to mix in and what Gal pot do u recommend? And How big should they be when I put them outside ??

View attachment 2161534View attachment 2161537


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 10, 2012)

Holy crap they screwed you lol almost 2 grand for something you could have done at home in an hour for under $300 total..Man i hate that place always taking advantage of new growers who don't know anything.


----------



## Meast21 (May 10, 2012)

I liked getting FUcked... Could you please answer my previous question, obvs u know what ur doing Jesus.


----------



## Favre2Harvin (May 11, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> Farve to Harvin Thanks
> 
> Here are a couple pics of my pineapple chunk, check out the leaves please especially on the 2nd pic.
> Also is perlite at walmart and what percentage to mix in and what Gal pot do u recommend? And How big should they be when I put them outside ??
> ...


Meast, the leaves are fine, those are just the cotyledons, they will eventually fall off. Perlite should be available at Wal Mart if not there check Menards or Hom Depot or a local Nursury should have some. My Pineapple Chunk mother plant that I had in a 3 gallon got HUGE before I even flowered it, I trained it so many times and it just kept growing. I did one outside last season in a hole dug into the ground about 1-2 ft wide by 1-2 ft deep and it got past 5 feet before I chopped it at the end. Just an FYI again the Pineapple Chunk responds really well to training and topping, etc. But I dont know how much money you have to spend or anything, if it were me, I would put them in 5 gallon buckets. 2 parts soil to 1 part perlite. water with bottled nutes. i'll try to help as much as I can from now on since you have a strain that I am familiar with. 

In the mean time, just be patient with the seedlings. they look fine. keep them that way. 

F2H


----------



## Meast21 (May 11, 2012)

Favre2Harvin said:


> Meast, the leaves are fine, those are just the cotyledons, they will eventually fall off. Perlite should be available at Wal Mart if not there check Menards or Hom Depot or a local Nursury should have some. My Pineapple Chunk mother plant that I had in a 3 gallon got HUGE before I even flowered it, I trained it so many times and it just kept growing. I did one outside last season in a hole dug into the ground about 1-2 ft wide by 1-2 ft deep and it got past 5 feet before I chopped it at the end. Just an FYI again the Pineapple Chunk responds really well to training and topping, etc. But I dont know how much money you have to spend or anything, if it were me, I would put them in 5 gallon buckets. 2 parts soil to 1 part perlite. water with bottled nutes. i'll try to help as much as I can from now on since you have a strain that I am familiar with.
> 
> In the mean time, just be patient with the seedlings. they look fine. keep them that way.
> 
> F2H



Thanks I would love the help with the pineapple.. Couple questions

1.) How tall should they be when I plant them outside ?? I live in upstate NY and it's still getting down to 45 degrees at night
1b.) How far away should I keep them from my t5 24 watt balb right now ?? (plants are about 4 inches tall currently).
2.) Am I mixing in the perlite with the miracle grow potting soil or am I putting the perlite as a bottom layer ??
3.) Give me the bottled nutes to give it?? Hopefully it is on ebay.
4.) Can this plant be planted on a hill ??


----------



## PetFlora (May 12, 2012)

I am doing a journal with a set up I developed that you might like

Link below


----------



## Meast21 (May 12, 2012)

Current setup 3 pineapple chunks in soil and 1 8 ball kush in the veg chamber in superlocker 2.0 Current temps about 80 and humidity is about 55, while ph is in 7 range. I will fix ph tommorrow when light is off from 2pm -8pm. For the 8 ball due I need to keep the A-OK dan grow plugs moist ?? The plant was just transplanted.


----------



## bombasticson (May 12, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Wow... you got _a lot_ to learn amigo!


Yea sativas are pretty tall man


----------



## Meast21 (May 12, 2012)

More pics of the 8 ball kush. Stem is a little bent, is this normal ??


----------



## bombasticson (May 12, 2012)

Yea thats normal man


----------



## Bigz2277 (May 12, 2012)

Meast Do you enjoy this hobby? If you can honestly say you do then do some damn reading. Every question you have asked ever in this guide so far is answered in the first 20 min of any grow guide.


----------



## Favre2Harvin (May 12, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> Thanks I would love the help with the pineapple.. Couple questions
> 
> 1.) How tall should they be when I plant them outside ?? I live in upstate NY and it's still getting down to 45 degrees at night
> 1b.) How far away should I keep them from my t5 24 watt balb right now ?? (plants are about 4 inches tall currently).
> ...


Meast, to answer the questions the best I can here you go: 

1. How tall you want your plants to be when you put them out is pretty much up to you, You could put them outside right now if you really wanted but 45 degrees seems a bit too cold at night, I would atleast let them get to be about 1ft in height, maybe a little less. and also watch the weather in your area. I use www.weather.com to keep an eye. (keep in mind that it will stretch once it begins to flower so you need to make sure the containers you put them in will be big enough to support the plant.) 

1b. Keep the light as close as you can to them to prevent stretch. (put your hand in between the plant and the light and if it feels too warm or hot, move it until its not.) with that kind of bulb it doesnt look like its gets too hot so keep it as close as possible for now. 

2. You want to MIX the perlite into the soil, you could put a small layer of perlite at the bottom before you do this too for added drainage but again thats all up to you. 

3. I would try FloraNova series, DynaGrow series, or FloraGro,FloraMicro, FloraBloom. All are pretty easy to use I would say. 

4. Any plant can be planted on a hill, as long as proper drainage and conditions apply. 

Hope this helps. 

F2H


----------



## Favre2Harvin (May 12, 2012)

Bigz2277 said:


> Meast Do you enjoy this hobby? If you can honestly say you do then do some damn reading. Every question you have asked ever in this guide so far is answered in the first 20 min of any grow guide.


He just wants some comfort from other heads who are knowledged, just give some advice if and when you can, I understand reading is a good way to learn, But I have always learned a lot by directly asking the community as well. I think he should read some things as well but we are all here to help. 

F2H


----------



## bombasticson (May 12, 2012)

Bigz2277 said:


> Meast Do you enjoy this hobby? If you can honestly say you do then do some damn reading. Every question you have asked ever in this guide so far is answered in the first 20 min of any grow guide.


No need to be an ass about it


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (May 13, 2012)

Take it from myself and Bigz2277, you guys are wasting your time here trying to help this fool. Instead of just doing a simple search and actually READING a lot of the great info already contained in this forum and others, Meast21 instead continually asks questions for every little thing, every little step of the way. And once again most (if not all) of the questions he is asking could have easily been answered by doing a simple search.
You think it's bad now, just wait until he switches into flower, lol! This thread (if anyone still cares at that point) will most likely be neck and neck lengthwise with that Trayvon Martin thread, and all of the one million plus posts will be Meast pleading for members to hold his hand.

[video=youtube;01U6VNkGPN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01U6VNkGPN8[/video]


----------



## Favre2Harvin (May 13, 2012)

^^^ 






Now leave because nobody cares about your negativity.


----------



## Meast21 (May 13, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Take it from myself and Bigz2277, you guys are wasting your time here trying to help this fool. Instead of just doing a simple search and actually READING a lot of the great info already contained in this forum and others, Meast21 instead continually asks questions for every little thing, every little step of the way. And once again most (if not all) of the questions he is asking could have easily been answered by doing a simple search.
> You think it's bad now, just wait until he switches into flower, lol! This thread (if anyone still cares at that point) will most likely be neck and neck lengthwise with that Trayvon Martin thread, and all of the one million plus posts will be Meast pleading for members to hold his hand.
> 
> [video=youtube;01U6VNkGPN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01U6VNkGPN8[/video]




I hate to read BITCH. Thanks for the home video too.


----------



## Meast21 (May 13, 2012)

My light for veg works too. I have in set on a timer for 18hrs 15mins and it just turned off (150 hps).... Now I got to get the ph down to 6 range..... Think I'm gonna fix ph like an hour before light turns back on..... Gonna let it sleep !!


----------



## Meast21 (May 13, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> My light for veg works too. I have in set on a timer for 18hrs 15mins and it just turned off (150 hps).... Now I got to get the ph down to 6 range..... Think I'm gonna fix ph like an hour before light turns back on..... Gonna let it sleep !!



Removed half the water in res and added ph down, added a little to much and ph was around 4.8. Then pumped another gallon out of res and mixed it in. Ph is now in the 6.0 range.


----------



## HinduWiff (May 14, 2012)

atleast hes trying


----------



## Meast21 (May 16, 2012)

Ok So I can get soil/dirt from my friend. His Grandma grows her plants with it. Im thinking about a 40/40/20 ratio of soil/miracle grow soil/peritlite. Will that work ??


----------



## Meast21 (May 18, 2012)

8 ball kush, almost 1 week into veg 18/6


----------



## Favre2Harvin (May 18, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> Ok So I can get soil/dirt from my friend. His Grandma grows her plants with it. Im thinking about a 40/40/20 ratio of soil/miracle grow soil/peritlite. Will that work ??


Yeah that should do you just fine meast. 

F2H


----------



## Dunwoody12 (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm a first time grower with the same set-up from SC. I started with 3 WW and they are a few weeks in. I think I'm overwatering from the leaf droop and discoloration. Any thoughts? I'm concerned about root rot, will Hydrogen Peroxide help while I dial back on the water? 

Attached is a photo of my 3 ww plants....any feedback is appreciated.View attachment 2226449

I bought one of these because I need simplicity and didn't want to take the time to build a stealth box. Expensive maybe but hell so is an ounce of hydro, all I want is personal smoke from mine, high quality personal smoke. Props to the people who use grow tents and rooms but that ain't me.


----------



## Dunwoody12 (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm guessing Meast killed his plants?


----------



## Meast21 (Jul 8, 2012)

Dunwoody12 said:


> I'm guessing Meast killed his plants?


No 1 plant is fine, probally about 20 + days from harvest. Been having problems with root rot and ph dropping but my 8 ball kush has handled it. My guessing I'm going to get 50 + grams off my 1 plant.... Dunwoody12 I see you have the supercloset 2.0, if you have questions shoot away about the locker.


----------



## Meast21 (Jul 8, 2012)

Also someone give me a cheap microscope I can buy on ebay, to see the tricomes??? What magnification is best too ??


----------



## Bigz2277 (Jul 9, 2012)

Meast21 said:


> Also someone give me a cheap microscope I can buy on ebay, to see the tricomes??? What magnification is best too ??


i prefer either a lighted 15x hand one or go all out and get a 200x usb microscope that can take pictures. And you dont have trichs forming yet if you were wondering. Hairs come long before trich's do


----------



## ClassAcura (Jul 22, 2012)

Click the link

https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/505454-super-locker-2-0-600w.html#post6983501


----------



## ClassAcura (Jul 22, 2012)

The difference is in the light setup. LED all the way.


----------



## Bigz2277 (Jul 22, 2012)

ClassAcura said:


> The difference is in the light setup. LED all the way.


Second this for micro cab grows. Damn near no heat to deal with.


----------

